# Definition of each age group in scoliosis



## sarithamanu (Dec 8, 2012)

Idiopathic (kypho-) scoliosis in ICD-10-CM is divided by the age of the patient, the age groups are infantile, juvenile, and adolescent, what will be the definition of each age group?


----------



## monica03 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is according to the AAOS website:

◦Adolescent idiopathic scoliosis occurs after the age of 10 years. It is the most common type.
◦Infantile scoliosis occurs in children less than 3 years old. It may result from abnormally shaped vertebrae at birth (congenital), various syndromes, neurologic disorders, or unknown reasons (idiopathic).
◦Juvenile scoliosis occurs in children between the ages of 3 and 10 years. It is not common

http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=a00353


----------

